
The CIA Campaign to Steal Apple's Secrets - philfreo
https://theintercept.com/2015/03/10/ispy-cia-campaign-steal-apples-secrets/
======
tenpoundhammer
“Tearing apart the products of U.S. manufacturers and potentially putting
backdoors in software distributed by unknowing developers all seems to be
going a bit beyond ‘targeting bad guys.’ It may be a means to an end, but it’s
a hell of a means.”

The government continues it's never ending campaign to save us from ourselves
(or each other?)

